# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  دقســــــــــــــــة عاشقه الزعيم وشمطة وليد

## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الزعيم
					

عمنا الصادق لو سمحوا لي  مرهف ومحمد خير وطارق حامد أرد ليك نيابة عنهم  بخصوص الموضوع دا :smoke1:
الجماعة ديل لمن كتبوا عاشقة الزعيم في كم موضوع ماكانو بقصدوني أنا شخصياً أو أنا بس بكلامهم هم كانو بقصدو كل عشاق الزعيم :182fd25f9b06446ba41
وماعندك أي مشكلة ياعمو تاني  حيكتبو عشاق الزعيم أو جماهير الزعيم عشان الناس مايفتكرو الخطاب لي أنا بما إني بحمل الإسم وطلباتك أوامر 




عاشقة زاتا ما عارفه المطرة صابة وين ... أصحى يا بريشة (على وزن أصحى يا بريش حقت المورداب زمان)  :evil_lol:

غايتو الخاصية بتاعة إظهار إسم المشترك دى خالقة ربكة ما عادية ... مع إنها بتخلى كل الناس تشارك ودا شى جميل .. يجازى محنكم يا إدارة جهجهتو الناس :thumbup:
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					


عاشقة زاتا ما عارفه المطرة صابة وين ... أصحى يا بريشة (على وزن أصحى يا بريش حقت المورداب زمان)  

غايتو الخاصية بتاعة إظهار إسم المشترك دى خالقة ربكة ما عادية ... مع إنها بتخلى كل الناس تشارك ودا شى جميل .. يجازى محنكم يا إدارة جهجهتو الناس :




في داعي للإحراج ياوليد :sweatdrop::sweatdrop:
أيوااااااااااا يعني عمو كان فاكر الموضوع موجه ليو هو شخصياً عشان كدة قال كدة :evil_lol:
الناس ما اتعودت على التقنيات الحديثة دي ، لو بتتذكر إنو دا السودان وبالجد جهجهونا :tears:
*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الزعيم
					

في داعي للإحراج ياوليد 
أيوااااااااااا يعني عمو كان فاكر الموضوع موجه ليو هو شخصياً عشان كدة قال كدة 
الناس ما اتعودت على التقنيات الحديثة دي ، لو بتتذكر إنو دا السودان وبالجد جهجهونا 




عاشقة دقست :011:

يا شماتة حسين يوسف فيكى :spiteful:
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					


عاشقة دقست 

يا شماتة حسين يوسف فيكى ::



ياوليد مافي داعي لتسريب أسرار الموقع للناس المامشتركين فيو  :6f6754d5085b1c123a5:stop::showoff::004:
*

----------


## وليد

*تدفعى كم :pizza: :essen:

ماذا و إلا :phone: طوالى :182fd25f9b06446ba41



*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الزعيم
					

ياوليد مافي داعي لتسريب أسرار الموقع للناس المامشتركين فيو :6f6754d5085b1c123a5



 
يا عاشــــــــقة ما يهمك كل الناس دي دقست زيك
وزولك ده اولهم ... :evil_lol: 


..
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					

تدفعى كم 

ماذا و إلا :phone: طوالى :






طيب ياوليد بلبد ليك وبلقاك في زقاق وأشيل حالك وأدق طارك :icon28::icon28:
*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

يا عاشــــــــقة ما يهمك كل الناس دي دقست زيك
وزولك ده اولهم ... :evil_lol: 


..




كضباً كاضب ... أنا زول تفتيحة .. قايلنى زيك يا عمو جمرة  ولا شنو :spiteful::spiteful:

أها يا عاشقة المريخ ... ما إتفقنا .. الرشوة كم يا زولة :0005:
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

يا عاشــــــــقة ما يهمك كل الناس دي دقست زيك
وزولك ده اولهم ... :evil_lol: 


..




بالله كدي أحكي لي الدرر ياجمرة :evil_lol:
كمان فاتح لي نفسو وجايب لي شوكة وسكين لل pizza
*

----------


## وليد

*كان باريتى لى جمرة دا واطاتك صبحت .. جمرة ماعندو حاجة يحكيها .. أسمعى كلامى أنا دا الزول دا بحاول يطمن فيك سااااااااااى ويرفع من روحك المعنوية بعد عملتك العملتيها دى

إنت دقستى دقسة السواد يا بتى و لازم تدفعى التمن .. هههههههههههه

و آدى فرجيخة ... و مع التحلية كمان المرّة دى .. نادو لى فردتى سحر عباس تاكل معانا .. أصلو الملح زيو مافى :a575f059f95cc9160e9
:pizza::essen::cake:

*

----------


## وليد

*جمرة إنت ما حنديك معانا ولا قرمة واحدة من البيتزا دى بالمناسبة .. ما تجى تتضهب بى جاى تانى لو سمحت ..


غايتو موضوع البوست طش مرة واحدة ... كلو من دقستك يا عاشقة المريخ...
هههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					

كضباً كاضب ... أنا زول تفتيحة .. قايلنى زيك يا عمو جمرة ولا شنو :spiteful::spiteful:

أها يا عاشقة المريخ ... ما إتفقنا .. الرشوة كم يا زولة :0005:



يا وليد ذكرتنا امن البعاج ...

معقول ابتزاز عينك با تاجر ...

ياجمرة انت مش مديره عاقبوه ...:010:
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الزعيم
					

بالله كدي أحكي لي الدرر ياجمرة :evil_lol:
كمان فاتح لي نفسو وجايب لي شوكة وسكين لل pizza



 
يا عـــاشـــقة خليهو يقول ليك ( القسطنطينية ) عشرة مرات

وما يقطــــع ليكي ولا قطعــــــــة ...:007:

امس في التلفون عشـــان يقول لي ( وعليكم السلام ) بس

كمل لي رصــــــــيدي :icon28:

يعني لو عاوز يحكي لي حسين يوســـــف الكلام ده كلو 
 الا يحجزوا ليهو قمر صناعي بي اسمو :evil_lol:


 
...
                        	*

----------


## وليد

*دا إسمو تزوير فى أوراق رسمية يا جمرة ...

تلبسو الزول تهمة وهو قاعد فى صمة خشمو ,,, لووووووووووول

قطعتى أنا اريتا عندك يا جمرة ... فى فرق بين القطعة و التمتمة يا سيد .. و إنت يا عمو ما عارف القطعة دى معذبة الجكس كيف ... هههههههههههههه

*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا وليد ذكرتنا امن البعاج ...

معقول ابتزاز عينك با تاجر ...

ياجمرة انت مش مديره عاقبوه ...:010:




طارق با حامد ... أنت يا زول يمنى :thumbup::thumbup:

أظنك قاصد أمن أب عاج أخوى يا دراج المحن ..

تسلم على المرور يا راقى
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					

طارق با حامد ... أنت يا زول يمنى :thumbup::thumbup:

أظنك قاصد أمن أب عاج أخوى يا دراج المحن ..

تسلم على المرور يا راقى



 
هاهاهاههااههاههاهاههاهاهها

وانا احـــــك في راسي من الصـــــباح 

العـــــاج دي شـــــــنو ؟؟؟ :sweatdrop:



*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					

دا إسمو تزوير فى أوراق رسمية يا جمرة ...

تلبسو الزول تهمة وهو قاعد فى صمة خشمو ,,, لووووووووووول

قطعتى أنا اريتا عندك يا جمرة ... فى فرق بين القطعة و التمتمة يا سيد .. و إنت يا عمو ما عارف القطعة دى معذبة الجكس كيف ... هههههههههههههه



 
ياتو جكــــس يا ولــــــــــيد 

والله الا كن جكس بومباي

وكتك الفي الهند .... :sad_1:

قال جكس قال ... خلاااااااس يا جـــمرة :(

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					

طارق با حامد ... أنت يا زول يمنى :thumbup::thumbup:

أظنك قاصد أمن أب عاج أخوى يا دراج المحن ..

تسلم على المرور يا راقى



معليش تمتم في الكتابة :icon1366:
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*والله قصه ..عاشقة مشرف ...ضد وليد ..امن موقع ..دة شنو دة ...
*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد عتيق
					

والله قصه ..عاشقة مشرف ...ضد وليد ..امن موقع ..دة شنو دة ...



و جمرة شغال المديدة الحارة ... شفت الحالة دى يا أبو حميد !!
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

* غتـــــــــــــــــــــــاتة 
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*والله الخاصية دى جهجهتو بيها الناس 
ياجموووور 
انا اشوف بوست بدايتو كدة كان ماشفتا الناس قعدت تقتبس فى اسميها 
مابرد 
عاشقة دقسة الشاطر ماحلوة ياسكرة 
احلك الحلى لينا المريخابية  من عمو وليد 
ووجموووور ديه
انا عايزة بيتزا مع وليد ياعاشقة 
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*دقسة العاشقة بألف:lightning:
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

* طيب ياوليد أتأخر لي شوية في محل البيتزا ألقاك عامل لي فضيحة :omg:
كمان بي عزومتك غايتو سحر العازمة دي إلا تشوف ليها طريقة  فول مافي ليك أي بيتزا بعد عملتك دي :icon28:
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

 
يا عـــاشـــقة خليهو يقول ليك ( القسطنطينية ) عشرة مرات

وما يقطــــع ليكي ولا قطعــــــــة ...:007:

امس في التلفون عشـــان يقول لي ( وعليكم السلام ) بس

كمل لي رصــــــــيدي :

يعني لو عاوز يحكي لي حسين يوســـــف الكلام ده كلو 
 الا يحجزوا ليهو قمر صناعي بي اسمو :


 
...



لا خلاص طمنتني ياجمرة :icon28:
وحسين يوسف وراهو شنو إنشا الله يحكي لي في شهر بقعد إسمعو بموووووووووووت في الشمارات :sad_1:
غايتو ياجمرة الإعتمد عليك ياهو الدقس لكن عزائي الوحيد إني ماسكة لي ذلة لحسين يوسف كان بارى لي وليد بشيل حالو وبدق طارو موضوع حصري علي أنا وعاشقة المريخ وكولا مافي زول تاني عارفو سبق صحفي عديييييل :evil_lol: 
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

دقسة العاشقة بألف:lightning:



كدي قول خير يابتاع السمك :essen::essen:
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سحر عباس
					

والله الخاصية دى جهجهتو بيها الناس 
ياجموووور 
انا اشوف بوست بدايتو كدة كان ماشفتا الناس قعدت تقتبس فى اسميها 
مابرد 
عاشقة دقسة الشاطر ماحلوة ياسكرة 
احلك الحلى لينا المريخابية  من عمو وليد 
ووجموووور ديه
انا عايزة بيتزا مع وليد ياعاشقة 



إنتي باري لي وليد كويس البيتزا أهو دي حارة لكن مافي ليك إلا فول وليد بس :detective2::010:
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا وليد ذكرتنا امن البعاج ...

معقول ابتزاز عينك با تاجر ...

ياجمرة انت مش مديره عاقبوه ...:010:



دا كلام دا ياطارق هسة الناس حيقولو علي مريخاب أون لاين شنو ناسو بتاعين رشاوي :icon28:
هسة الفرق بين وليد وإعلام الضلال شنو بس ديلك برتشو بي صحن فول ووليد بصحن بيتزا :harhar1:
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*فول 
معقولة ياعاشة 
يوم اليلة دية يوم فول
الجو معتدل 
ودرجة الحرارة منخفضة
تقول لى فول
اعملى حسابى فى البيتزا
ولابكلم انا ذااااتى
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد عتيق
					

والله قصه ..عاشقة مشرف ...ضد وليد ..امن موقع ..دة شنو دة ...



الحكاية إنو وليد بستغل سلطاتو الأمنية وبتجسس على الناس وبجي ياخد رشاوي وأنا قبضتو عشان كدة مجقلب وحيتم التحقيق في الموضوع ونعزل وليد من رتبتو ونسرحو من الخدمة بما إنو ماعندو شعر على حسب رواية جمرة ولا منو مابتذكر :evil_lol::evil_lol:
*

----------


## وليد

*أوووووووووووه .. إزيكم يا حلوين ...

:010: ... ما تعاينو لى كدا ... باكل فى تسالى و القاعد أتف فيهو دا القشر ...

عاشقة المريخ :sly: ... أول شى والله العظيم البوست دا ما فتحتو أنا ... أها شنو ليك 

البوست دا فتحو جمرة بى إسمى .. كيف ما عارف .. لكن أنا عجبنى صراحة عشان كدا عملت نايم ..هههههههه 


الشى التانى ... خسمتك كان ما فتيتى لى الزلة الماسكاها لى حسين يوسف دى .. كولا صاحبى لكن غتيييييييييت و بطنو غريقة و بى تحت تحت قالو بهرش من حسين يوسف ..

الحاجة الأخيرة ... وين البيتزا بتاعتنا أنا و سحر ؟؟ ماذا و إلا .. التهديد لسه قائم :phone:

سحر عباس ... عمى فى عينك ... قال عمو وليد قال ..:icon28: أنا لو عمك جدو جمرة دا يكون دفعة إسماعيل الأزهرى عديل كده ..

محمد حسين ... خليك محضر خير .. شغل المديدة الحارة دا خلي .. ناس مدنى ديل ناس طيبين ياخ ...
*

----------


## مرهف

*




أنا لو عمك جدو جمرة دا يكون دفعة إسماعيل الأزهرى عديل كده ..





 
...
                        	*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 
 
...




مرهف هوووووووى ... ما تعمل لى مشاكل مع الراجل ... عمو جمرة دى من حلتنا ... و كان زمان مسئول اللجنة الشعبية فى الحى لمن كنا نحن فى الإبتدائى .

:spiteful::spiteful:
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					

مرهف هوووووووى ... ما تعمل لى مشاكل مع الراجل ... عمو جمرة دى من حلتنا ... و كان زمان مسئول اللجنة الشعبية فى الحى لمن كنا نحن فى الإبتدائى .

:spiteful::spiteful:



 والليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــله
:bleh:
...
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					

مرهف هوووووووى ... ما تعمل لى مشاكل مع الراجل ... عمو جمرة دى من حلتنا ... و كان زمان مسئول اللجنة الشعبية فى الحى لمن كنا نحن فى الإبتدائى .

:spiteful::spiteful:



 
دي يا ابو قطـــعه :icon1366: 



...
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

دي يا ابو قطـــعه :icon1366: 



...



لما كتبت العاج بدل اب عاج قال انت يماني ؟ 
اسع انا بساله انت بنغالي ؟ :evil_lol:
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*في داعي يا عاشقة الزعيم  تحرجينا مع ناس الخرتوم ديل 

جمرة البوست دا كلو مخالفات ،، رشاوي ،، ابتزاز ،، شمارات :010:
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

* شنو فتحو جمرة كمان ياجمرة طلعت إنت زاااااااااااتك مزوراتي :evil_lol: لكن ماوقعت معاي :sadwalk:
لا بالله كمان دايرني أفت ليك كبكبة حسين يوسف عشان إجي إضبحني ومكتبنا من محلهم خطوتين :shutup:
كدي إنت فت لي أول كولا بخاف من حسين يوسف لشنو دا شماااااااااار مبالغة :182fd25f9b06446ba41
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 G]http://up.damasgate.com/files/6z38xt41fz38sflcjjb0.gif[/IMG] 
...



وإنت شوف مرهف جايي بصورو وشماراتو وأنا قلت جايي إرفد المرتشين والمزورين ديل  :icon1366:
طلعت خربانة من كبارا يامرهف :tmp_name_confused:
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب الشريف
					

في داعي يا عاشقة الزعيم  تحرجينا مع ناس الخرتوم ديل 

جمرة البوست دا كلو مخالفات ،، رشاوي ،، ابتزاز ،، شمارات :010:



تقول شنو يا الطيب لكن جمرة إصبر لي المزوراتي :santa_1:
أيوا يا الطيب دا كلام تمام رشو بي قرار إداري قوي وحكم بي سنتين تلاتة سجن الحسم واجب مع المزوراتي دا ماتبقا زي مرهف :icon30: :icon30:
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الزعيم
					

وإنت شوف مرهف جايي بصورو وشماراتو وأنا قلت جايي إرفد المرتشين والمزورين ديل :icon1366:
طلعت خربانة من كبارا يامرهف :tmp_name_confused:



 يا غاليه ديل تاريخ ولازم نحافظ عليهم
:wink2:
ديل كُبارنا لازم نحافظ عليهم
:msn-wink:
عشان يحكوا لينا عن 
تاريخ وطن اسمه المريخ
...
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الزعيم
					

 شنو فتحو جمرة كمان ياجمرة طلعت إنت زاااااااااااتك مزوراتي  لكن ماوقعت معاي 
لا بالله كمان دايرني أفت ليك كبكبة حسين يوسف عشان إجي إضبحني ومكتبنا من محلهم خطوتين 
كدي إنت فت لي أول كولا بخاف من حسين يوسف لشنو دا شماااااااااار مبالغة 



 
البوســــــت فتحوا مـــــرهف ظــاااااااااااااااطو .. :p 
المدير طلع أكبر ( مظوراطي ) :bleh: 
الشـــرطة يا عاشقة ونحن وراكي :msn-wink: 



..
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

البوســــــت فتحوا مـــــرهف ظــاااااااااااااااطو .. :p

المدير طلع أكبر ( مظوراطي ) :bleh: 
الشـــرطة يا عاشقة ونحن وراكي :msn-wink: 


..



شوف شوف داير يخطها فيني
ويطلع منها زي السلام عليكم
مين المزوراتي ده يا عاشقه 
حاسبي 
ما تجيبي اسمو 
خايفين عليو من السكر يرتفع
:no:
...
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

* الفتح البوست دا منو إعترفو سريع :clock:
وإلا حنجيب البوليس ونعمل تحقيق نجرجر فيو من مرهف لحدي آخر عضو في المنتدى دا :blow:
غايتو لحدي هسة المتورطين جمرة ومرهف ووليد وأنا شاكة برضو في طارق حامد البمشي إغطس وإجي إرمي لي كلمتين دا :fish:
أوعا تطلع دا إنت يا الطيب بعد هرشة جمرة العجبتني دي :harhar1:
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الزعيم
					

 الفتح البوست دا منو إعترفو سريع 
وإلا حنجيب البوليس ونعمل تحقيق نجرجر فيو من مرهف لحدي آخر عضو في المنتدى دا :blow:
غايتو لحدي هسة المتورطين جمرة ومرهف ووليد وأنا شاكة برضو في طارق حامد البمشي إغطس وإجي إرمي لي كلمتين دا :fish:
أوعا تطلع دا إنت يا الطيب بعد هرشة جمرة العجبتني دي :harhar1:



لا لا ده جمره 
واكن دايره حليفه بحلف ليك 
قال لي الجماعه ديل حيسوطوا لينا البوست ده 
ولازم نفصلوا ليهم براو
و ما كنت عارف الكلام ده اكن وين حتي
:icon1366:
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الزعيم
					

 الفتح البوست دا منو إعترفو سريع 
وإلا حنجيب البوليس ونعمل تحقيق نجرجر فيو من مرهف لحدي آخر عضو في المنتدى دا :blow:
غايتو لحدي هسة المتورطين جمرة ومرهف ووليد وأنا شاكة برضو في طارق حامد البمشي إغطس وإجي إرمي لي كلمتين دا 
أوعا تطلع دا إنت يا الطيب بعد هرشة جمرة العجبتني دي 



يا عاشقة انا البوست دا جيت لقيتو في الصفحة التالتة 

وجمرة دا قبل يومين جردوا من كل الرتب وسرحوا من الخدمة :omg:

وطارق حامد جابو الشمار بس :harhar1:

باقي ليك مرهف ووليد :fish:وديل المدير وبتاع الاستخبارات والاتنين ما بنقدر عليهم 
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب الشريف
					

 
باقي ليك مرهف ووليد :fish:وديل المدير وبتاع الاستخبارات والاتنين ما بنقدر عليهم 



 اكن كدي خلاص ده وليد
:sadwalk:
...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب الشريف
					

 وطارق حامد جابو الشمار بس :harhar1:



جابو الشمار وطلع يماني ...:icon1366:
*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 اكن كدي خلاص ده وليد

...




تهرش !!

يا زول خلاص دا أنا .. سجن سجن .. غرامة ..غرامة :010:

على العموم فتح بوست منفصل تصرف حكيم من جمرة .. أنا زاتى إتكيفت ... عشان الناس تواصل ونستا بره و ما تحرف البوست الأساسى عن مسارو و هو بوست مهم و فيهو أفكار جيدة ... 

بعدين أصلاً أنا و عاشقة المريخ فرد للطيش و نحن الإتنين كنا عاملين فولترون ضد كروجر فى المحبين أيام الشمطة الشهيرة ديك بتاعت كروجر الله لا عاد أيامو .. بس العوازل شعللو المشاكل بيناتنا .. ناس عمو فلان ... ولا مافى داعى .. زول كدا أول حرف من إسمو جمره ... :sweatdrop:

عاشقة .. انا عازمك :pizza: يا فردة ... 

شمار كولا و حسين يوسف دا قوى شديد .. ما بقدر .. مابقدر أفتو .. الناس ديل حلفونى و كده :zip:

طارق حامد ... إنت شكلك إتحسس من كلمة يمانى دى ..هههههههههههه

لكن بنغالى دى قوية يا صاحبى
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

جابو الشمار وطلع يماني ...:icon1366:



 
وليد بالـــــغ يا طارق بــا حـــامــد :tears:
لو منك بالحتة الفيها الحديدة وفي الصلعة :evil_lol:




..
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لا لا ده جمره 
واكن دايره حليفه بحلف ليك 
قال لي الجماعه ديل حيسوطوا لينا البوست ده 
ولازم نفصلوا ليهم براو
و ما كنت عارف الكلام ده اكن وين حتي
:icon1366:



لا مادايرة حليفة عمايل جمرة دي ظااااهرة من غير حليفة :tmp_name_confused:
ماعارفة ليي أنا شاكة فيك يامرهف شكلك كدة عامل العملة مع جمرة :detective2:
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب الشريف
					

يا عاشقة انا البوست دا جيت لقيتو في الصفحة التالتة 

وجمرة دا قبل يومين جردوا من كل الرتب وسرحوا من الخدمة :

وطارق حامد جابو الشمار بس :

باقي ليك مرهف ووليد وديل المدير وبتاع الاستخبارات والاتنين ما بنقدر عليهم 



جمرة دا كان سرحو كان كتلو برضو عامل العملة صدقني :010:
وطارق مصدقاك في جابو الشمار وإنت زاتك جابك الشمار :camera:
وليد دا شاااااااامة ريحتو في الموضوع مع إنو عامل لي فيها برئ :smoke1:
أما مرهف دا ببصم ليك بالعشرة متواطئ مع جمرة :detective2:
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					


بعدين أصلاً أنا و عاشقة المريخ فرد للطيش و نحن الإتنين كنا عاملين فولترون ضد كروجر فى المحبين أيام الشمطة الشهيرة ديك بتاعت كروجر الله لا عاد أيامو .. بس العوازل شعللو المشاكل بيناتنا .. ناس عمو فلان ... ولا مافى داعى .. زول كدا أول حرف من إسمو جمره ... :
عاشقة .. انا عازمك  يا فردة ... 
شمار كولا و حسين يوسف دا قوى شديد .. ما بقدر .. مابقدر أفتو .. الناس ديل حلفونى و كده :zip:




ياوليد شايفاك إتعدلت وداير تصلح علاقاتك معاي وترشيني بي بيتزا لكن بما إنك شاري سحر ولي يوم الليلة ماعزمتها موضوع البتزا دا مابقسم معاي :evil_lol:
أرشيني بقصة حسين وكولا ببصم ليك بالعشرة على البراءة وبصلح معاك علاقاتي الدبلوماسية :thumbup:
وماعندك مشكلة سرك في بير لاكولا لاحسين مامشتركين هنا يعني مافي زول بسمع :evil_lol:
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الزعيم
					

جمرة دا كان سرحو كان كتلو برضو عامل العملة صدقني 
وطارق مصدقاك في جابو الشمار وإنت زاتك جابك الشمار 
وليد دا شاااااااامة ريحتو في الموضوع مع إنو عامل لي فيها برئ 
أما مرهف دا ببصم ليك بالعشرة متواطئ مع جمرة 



 
ياعاشـــقة في الاهداءات الفوق ... 
في تقنية برضو بتتعمــــل ( تموتيكي ) كده :) 
بترحب بالاعضاء الجدد .. والترحيب بيظهر بإسم شخص 
مرهف عاملها بي إسم جمرة ... وليد الشليق .. راح منزل إهداء 
وكاتب فيهو يا جمرة أدينا معاك فرصة نهدي .... :) 
بس إحــــنا سترنا إكراما للصلعه والعمر :evil_lol: 



...
                        	*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

ياعاشـــقة في الاهداءات الفوق ... 
في تقنية برضو بتتعمــــل ( تموتيكي ) كده  
بترحب بالاعضاء الجدد .. والترحيب بيظهر بإسم شخص 
مرهف عاملها بي إسم جمرة ... وليد الشليق .. راح منزل إهداء 
وكاتب فيهو يا جمرة أدينا معاك فرصة نهدي ....  
بس إحــــنا سترنا إكراما للصلعه والعمر  



...




النبى فوقك :010::010:

ههههههههههههههههههههه ...
حتى لو إفترضنا كلامك دا صاح .. دى ما دقسة يا فردة .. لأنو الإهداء طالع فى إسمك ... شفت كيف ... تلقاها عند الغافل دقسة منى يا ماسورة ... وييييييييي

معليش .. حاول مرة أخرى يا سديق .. هذا كلام ما بجيب دخل و ما بحلك من عاشقة المريخ :sweatdrop:

إنت القال ليك تفتح بوست "مخسوس" و تسميهو دقسة عاشقة منو ؟؟

والليييييييييله .. غايتو يحلك الحل بله من الزوله دى ...:sweatdrop:

يا عاشقة .. الشمار بفتو ليك فى الخاص ما قدام الخلق دى كلها ... الفتانين كتاااااار و إنت ست العارفين ..

*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

ياعاشـــقة في الاهداءات الفوق ... 
في تقنية برضو بتتعمــــل ( تموتيكي ) كده :) 
بترحب بالاعضاء الجدد .. والترحيب بيظهر بإسم شخص 
مرهف عاملها بي إسم جمرة ... وليد الشليق .. راح منزل إهداء 
وكاتب فيهو يا جمرة أدينا معاك فرصة نهدي .... :) 
بس إحــــنا سترنا إكراما للصلعه والعمر : ...



هههههههههههها دي قووووووووووووووية ياجمرة أظنو قايلو برنامج مايطلبه المستمعون :omg:
أها ياوليد وعاوز تهدي لمنو غااااااالباً  لسحر الشاريها في البيتزا أغنية صابرين:evil_lol: 
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					


يا عاشقة .. الشمار بفتو ليك فى الخاص ما قدام الخلق دى كلها ... الفتانين كتاااااار و إنت ست العارفين ..




تمام منتظراك ماتطول وتلحقني سحر :essen:
ياجمرة وليد دا عندي معاو مصالح بالله ماتتكلم فيو أنا مابرضى :icon28:
بس ياوليد ماتقوم تكتبو لي في الإهداءات :evil_lol:
*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الزعيم
					

هههههههههههها دي قووووووووووووووية ياجمرة أظنو قايلو برنامج مايطلبه المستمعون :omg:
أها ياوليد وعاوز تهدي لمنو غااااااالباً  لسحر الشاريها في البيتزا أغنية صابرين:evil_lol: 




غلتان أنا البحامى ليك :icon28: و أدنت و إستنكرت عمايل جمرة و فتحو للبوست "مخسوس" للماشى والجاى يتفرج و يضحك فى دقستك ..


الكلام الفوق دا ما دقسة يا فردة .. كدى أقرى كلام جمرة دا تانى برواقة :thumbup:

إنت عايزين نحلك من الدقسة الدقستيها دى عايزه تشيليها و ترميها فوقنا كمان .. لووووووووووووووول .. والله دا ياهو الفضل ..

يا سحر ... ما تكلمى زول بمكان العزومة .. سمح .. بالذات عاشقة دى .. خليها تبارى لى جمرة دا لغاية ما فول الواحة زاتو ما تلم فيهو ..خخخخخ
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الزعيم
					

هههههههههههها دي قووووووووووووووية ياجمرة أظنو قايلو برنامج مايطلبه المستمعون :omg:
أها ياوليد وعاوز تهدي لمنو غااااااالباً لسحر الشاريها في البيتزا أغنية صابرين:evil_lol: 



 
مسكينه سحــــــر قايله القبه تحته إهــــداء :bleh:

خليهـــا منتظره..... وانا وإنتي خلينا بره :shiny01:
 

..
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					

 
طارق حامد ... إنت شكلك إتحسس من كلمة يمانى دى ..هههههههههههه

لكن بنغالى دى قوية يا صاحبى



 
ما تخاف بتحسس بس ضد البنسلين ...

بنغالي على وزن يماني او على وزن كونان اللي هرشو صاحبك ...

شتت وتانى ما جاء راجع ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

وليد بالـــــغ يا طارق بــا حـــامــد :tears:
لو منك بالحتة الفيها الحديدة وفي الصلعة :evil_lol: 




..



زميل في النقابة ما بقدر  
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*هووووووووووووووووووووووواى
انا جيت
والبيتزا لسا ماجات
وعاشقة منتظرة الرشوة بشمار كولا وحسين يوسف
امانة مابمشى بهناك ياعاشقة واقوووووووووووووول
الا تدخلونى معاكم فى الشمار 
دة يامرهف طلب رشوة راسو عديييييييييييييييييييييل
ياوليد بيتزا حااارة ولا بقول لعاشقة قلتا لى شنو ؟؟؟
*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سحر عباس
					

هووووووووووووووووووووووواى
انا جيت
والبيتزا لسا ماجات
وعاشقة منتظرة الرشوة بشمار كولا وحسين يوسف
امانة مابمشى بهناك ياعاشقة واقوووووووووووووول
الا تدخلونى معاكم فى الشمار 
دة يامرهف طلب رشوة راسو عديييييييييييييييييييييل
ياوليد بيتزا حااارة ولا بقول لعاشقة قلتا لى شنو ؟؟؟




:omg: :omg: :omg:

فوق الحلة دى أنا تانى ما بجى .. الشمار كتير أنا تانى ما بجى 

*

----------


## سحر عباس

*وليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد
ليه مابتجى
الحلة دى انت ياخوى كترتا شماراتا
وتقول مابجى
                        	*

----------


## سحر عباس

*عمووو ولييييد
والشمارات
فاتح البوست 
وتقول لى تانى مابجى
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					

:omg: :omg: :omg:

فوق الحلة دى أنا تانى ما بجى .. الشمار كتير أنا تانى ما بجى 



 
بعد ( صواطتك ) دي مافي هروب :icon28:
 

..
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

بعد ( صواطتك ) دي مافي هروب :icon28: 


..









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سحر عباس;
					
				
وليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد
ليه مابتجى
الحلة دى انت ياخوى كترتا شماراتا
وتقول مابجى 

..



يا وليد ودي تاني دقسة في بوست الدقسات :bye1:
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*عموووووووووووووولييييد
شكلو مصر على عدم الجية
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

زميل في النقابة ما بقدر  



 
حدد نقابة الصلعة ولا نقابة القطعـــه :sad_1:
 
..
                        	*

----------


## وليد

*أنا جيت ... مشغول شوية والله يا جماعة .. الشغل كبس و الراس زاتو كبس ... أدوها صنة شوية ..

الغايتو البقع فى أيدكم دا شقى ...ههههههههه

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

حدد نقابة الصلعة ولا نقابة القطعـــه :sad_1: 

..



الكربريتر موووزن وزنة المصنع ...:010:
*

----------

